# 40 Long vs 40 Breeder



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

IMO I like the 40 long better. I recently picked up one as well. The 40B does have good dimensions but I would prefer a longer tank to see schooling fish swim from side to side.

That's just my opinion though. Most people on here more than likely will tell you the 40B. It's pretty much the most popular sized tank on here.


----------



## mason01 (Sep 29, 2016)

Blackheart said:


> IMO I like the 40 long better. I recently picked up one as well. The 40B does have good dimensions but I would prefer a longer tank to see schooling fish swim from side to side.
> 
> That's just my opinion though. Most people on here more than likely will tell you the 40B. It's pretty much the most popular sized tank on here.


That's what I was thinking too, I like to see them swim back and forth and there is definitely more visual space to watch the fish on the 40 Long. I have a 55 gallon too, but I hate how skinny it is. I just wanted some opinions before I buy one, so thank you!


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess you are going to do a planted tank!!!! Have you decided on the lighting and compared between a 36"vs 48" fixture? Also the stand options. Tank cost may be same but check out the accessories, just an heads up.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

You should just combine the best of both worlds and get a 75.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got both. Actually my long is a 45 Each has its own pros and cons. I like that the long fits under my 55. If I could find the long I'd get 2 or three more just because they do fit. All of my tanks are planted. But the long, like the 55 is skinny. Done right it is nice.
The breeder has a nice footprint. Biggest drawback is price of lighting. And it won't fit into any place I have in the house. Mine is out in the fish house


----------



## mason01 (Sep 29, 2016)

Watercrayfish said:


> I guess you are going to do a planted tank!!!! Have you decided on the lighting and compared between a 36"vs 48" fixture? Also the stand options. Tank cost may be same but check out the accessories, just an heads up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's very true I guess I never really thought about the lighting costs. They both come with the glass lid, but the lighting is definitely something that would be cheaper for the 40B!

Bump:


Nlewis said:


> You should just combine the best of both worlds and get a 75.


LOL I would love to, but he doesn't have any 75 gallons that he is selling!

Bump:


GraphicGr8s said:


> I've got both. Actually my long is a 45 Each has its own pros and cons. I like that the long fits under my 55. If I could find the long I'd get 2 or three more just because they do fit. All of my tanks are planted. But the long, like the 55 is skinny. Done right it is nice.
> The breeder has a nice footprint. Biggest drawback is price of lighting. And it won't fit into any place I have in the house. Mine is out in the fish house


I thought that the lighting would be cheaper for the breeder since it isn't as long? And do you feel like there isn't much room in the 40 long? I just feel like it would be hard for the fish to get around if I added a couple pieces of driftwood and plants. You prefer the 40 long over the breeder?


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

The long has the exact same footprint as a 55 gallon. 55s might be the second most popular tank after a 10. This means you'll be able to find stands and lights (2nd hand) much easier then you will for the breeder. Being 48" long, they also share the same length fixtures as a 75. The breeder is 36" long, the only other tank I can think of at this length is a 30 gallon. I have a 30 gallon and it is a great tank but it's not a common one meaning fixtures aren't as common (2nd hand). 

The biggest issue you'll find with the breeder is the width (front to back) It is much harder to get the light spread from front to back using just one fixture. One 36" light is cheaper then one 48" light but....you may have to use two. If you use a lot of tall plants you wont be able to see the back of the breeder. If you use the depth correctly, you could do a lot of interesting things with the aquascape though.

I actually sold my 55 and got a 40 long because its easier to reach in and trim and the light can penetrate the lesser depth easier.


----------



## mason01 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tvadna said:


> The long has the exact same footprint as a 55 gallon. 55s might be the second most popular tank after a 10. This means you'll be able to find stands and lights (2nd hand) much easier then you will for the breeder. Being 48" long, they also share the same length fixtures as a 75. The breeder is 36" long, the only other tank I can think of at this length is a 30 gallon. I have a 30 gallon and it is a great tank but it's not a common one meaning fixtures aren't as common (2nd hand).
> 
> The biggest issue you'll find with the breeder is the width (front to back) It is much harder to get the light spread from front to back using just one fixture. One 36" light is cheaper then one 48" light but....you may have to use two. If you use a lot of tall plants you wont be able to see the back of the breeder. If you use the depth correctly, you could do a lot of interesting things with the aquascape though.
> 
> I actually sold my 55 and got a 40 long because its easier to reach in and trim and the light can penetrate the lesser depth easier.


Wow thank you, I have always just saw one light on the 40 breeders, so I assumed I would be fine with one. Did you have any trouble with aquascaping in the 40 Long since it is so skinny? I feel like the plants would still do great in both tanks, but I still want the fish to be happy and not feel smashed. If there is not problem with this in the 40 Long then I would probably want that tank. If not, I would have to go with the 40 breeder. What types of fish do you have in your 40 long?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

If you want happy fish, you would choose the tank with the larger surface area.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

mason01 said:


> My LFS owner is retiring and selling all of his tanks and accessories. The prices on both tanks are the same, but I wanted all of you to voice your opinions on the two. !


Meaning the store is selling off the stuff they couldn't sell or this is a tank the owner used in the store? Not sure what kind of price you're looking at; but worth noting you can get these new at the $1/gallon sales. 



mason01 said:


> I have a 55 gallon too, but I hate how skinny it is.


Based on that logic you'd probably like the 40 breeder more than the 40 long.




Tvadna said:


> The breeder is 36" long, the only other tank I can think of at this length is a 30 gallon. I have a 30 gallon and it is a great tank but it's not a common one meaning fixtures aren't as common (2nd hand).



I've got a 30 breeder and a 38 (I think thats what the math works out to anyway) which are both 36" long. Exact same footprint on both but the 38 is about 20 inches tall. I lucked out and snagged a few 2nd hand finnex leds for both. I have more trouble finding a true 30" fixture (used) to place on my 29 gallon tank. Which surprises me as I thought the 29s were about as common as the 10s and


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Avoid the internal conflict. Get one of each.


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't know about the 40 long, but we just set up a 40 breeder and love it! It's our first planted tank, but it's so easy to work in. The depth too to bottom is great, as is the depth front to back.

FWIW, we used to have a 29g reef tank and always said if we did it again we would go at least a 40 breeder because of the front to back space.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mason01 (Sep 29, 2016)

lksdrinker said:


> Meaning the store is selling off the stuff they couldn't sell or this is a tank the owner used in the store? Not sure what kind of price you're looking at; but worth noting you can get these new at the $1/gallon sales.
> 
> 
> Based on that logic you'd probably like the 40 breeder more than the 40 long.
> ...


There are some new and some used, but he is selling the new for $50 plus the lid and some substrate, so I feel like I kinda have to get at least one lol. Do you think that it would be more expensive to light a 40 breeder or 40 long?


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Go for the 40 long. We promise you won't regret it ! lol


----------



## CrookSkee (Oct 12, 2016)

If the 40 gal long is taller than a 40 gallon b yea go with it. because i have the 40 gal breeder and its a bit to short on the height. cant grow your plants that high wich i didnt know i thought it was gonna be perfect but yea oh well maybe next time..


----------



## mason01 (Sep 29, 2016)

CrookSkee said:


> If the 40 gal long is taller than a 40 gallon b yea go with it. because i have the 40 gal breeder and its a bit to short on the height. cant grow your plants that high wich i didnt know i thought it was gonna be perfect but yea oh well maybe next time..





Izzy- said:


> Go for the 40 long. We promise you won't regret it ! lol


Idk how it compares to a stock 40, but I think I'm gonna get the 40L. Lol honestly once I get there I'll probably end up getting snother one anyway! Thank you for the input!


----------

